

Eliminating the impulse to stall (on donating a bone marrow swab for Amit Gupta) - jacobbijani
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/10/eliminating-the-impulse-to-stall.html

======
andrewpi
This is a likely violation of the National Organ Transplant Act of 1984.

~~~
evolve2k
Care to explain why?

